# Pls Help-email notification is not working for me



## Michelemarie (May 11, 2006)

For the past week or so I have not been getting the instant email notification when new posts have been made to threads I have posted to.  I checked my profile and the appropriate box is checked - is anyone else having this problem?  Can anyone give me suggestions on how to correct this?


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2006)

Michele, I'm not sure why that is.  Try resetting it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 12, 2006)

Do you have any spam control on your email?  If you do you may want to adjust its setting... it may be eliminating the messages from DC.


----------



## Alix (May 12, 2006)

Still not working? I checked your settings and they seem to be OK. GB, any thoughts here?


----------



## GB (May 12, 2006)

My only thought is that you might be having outside problems (like ISP related stuff). This has actually happened to me in the past as well and it seems to clear up after a while on it's own. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will have DH check what you said GB - ISP stuff, I don't know what that is but chances are he will.  I will also check the spam stuff - he has real tight security on our computer.  I will let you know what I find out. Thank you all!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I cannot believe it.  I went to my bulk mail and all my DC mail was there!  I am gonna have to ask DH if he can change a setting or something!  Otherwise, I will have to keep checking bulk mail! Thanks for the tip Urmaniac!


----------

